

Does the company I work for have rights to the stuff I do in my spare time? - hartleybrody
http://answers.onstartups.com/q/19422/8362

======
cbhl
Ask a lawyer.

This stuff depends on the fine print in your contract, where you live, what
computer you used, where you chose to spend your spare time, and many other
factors.

